# PT Millennium Pro 24/7 17 round magazine.



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

I have a Pt Millennium pro 24/7 17 Rd. 9mm Magazine with spacer for sale if anyone is interested just pm me. Will work in G2 and mill. Pro. Like new. Sold my G2 so have no need for it.


----------

